# Pulling Driver To Left.....



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

I played yesterday and my driving was fine and then on one hole I pulled it left. I though it was just a fluke, but after that I kept pulling them to left. Same with my irons. Anybody have an idea of what I might be doing wrong.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

anyone???


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

i fixed the pull to the left for now


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Some days I turn up at the club and monster all drives exactly where I want them, then there are other days where I hit a constant block out right - these things are sent to try us!

Glad you got it sorted.

Bear in mind though that with your initial question, to give any sort of answer we would need to know if any characteristic in your swing had altered causing the hook.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

today i went to my local course right after school. shot an 89, not that great but decent. the last 2 holes i would kind of bring the driver straight up in my follow through. this made the ball go dead straight and it had tons of roll. i was a pro v1x. thats prolly about the roll and i have 9.5 so i was hitting semi line drives


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

CoreyNJ827 said:


> I played yesterday and my driving was fine and then on one hole I pulled it left. I though it was just a fluke, but after that I kept pulling them to left. Same with my irons. Anybody have an idea of what I might be doing wrong.


As the round progresses your body gets looser and more limber. Your tight swing can loosen up and you lose that compact turn.

Once you pulled it to your left and did it a second time, you got mental. You need to step back and swing from the inside, don't rip your hands through so fast.


----------



## swingstripe (Nov 3, 2006)

*Coming over the top*

Sounds to me like you might be starting the club inside at the beginning of your backswing, this will usually result in a too-upright position at the top of the backswing. This will almost always cause an over the top move. (Divots and ball going straight left.)


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

all i did was slow down my swing and i hit it straight down the fairway about 260. its like a mid line driver


----------

